# Betta baby companions?



## swientjes (Oct 4, 2013)

I have recently purchased a baby betta from PetCo (honestly didn't realize how messed up they are, but I have it now, so I want to take care of him/her to the best of my ability). I cycled a 5.5g tank without fish for a few days and made sure it was suitable for the little guy. I acclimated him/her yesterday, and it's still going strong so far. 
It measures a little less than an inch long (including the fins), which I read online is around 6-8 weeks old (correct me if I'm wrong). He seems a bit lost in the huge tank, and I was wondering if it would be advisable to buy some baby tetras or something while he is still tiny... but I'm actually worried that it might be the one getting picked on! It's definitely not a necessity, just wondering if anyone has any experience with this situation. 
Thanks so much!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah, I wouldn't give him any tankmates, you can try some ghost shrimp if you like or red cherry shrimp although they might become snacks later on  but it's something you can do.

When measuring fish we actually don't include fins, well not on Betta's at least. so you're measuring from nose to peduncle which is the start of the tail/end of the body. So you're probably looking at 4-6 weeks old in which case. And just want to make sure you know; babies need to eat 3-4 times a day, small but frequent meals. They also need water changes at least around 50% every day/every other day to keep him/her from being stunted. Babies excrete a growth stunting hormone that in the aquarium, backfires on them so you have to physically remove it by doing water changes.

And also, a cycle won't happen in a few day's, the Nitrogen Cycle takes just about a month to complete but with so many water changes being done for your baby, you don't have to worry about it for now


----------



## DerangedUnicorn (Sep 5, 2013)

I don't know if it's advisable, but I already did it & it seems okay. I got mine an African dwarf frog friend. They seem curious about one another. No aggression on either part. (Except while the frog was acclimating, baby betta decided to flare to look like a tough guy. It was all bark & no bite because once froggy was in there, baby was like, nevermind, let's be friends.) My baby is a bit bigger than yours, so maybe wait until he settles in & grows an inch or little more. (I included fins when I measured.) Frogs don't have a big bio load, so it shouldn't be a big deal. Also, nerite snails would be good. I had one & I don't think my betta even knew it was alive. Just a moving rock. Lol


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

DerangedUnicorn said:


> I don't know if it's advisable, but I already did it & it seems okay. I got mine an African dwarf frog friend. They seem curious about one another. No aggression on either part. (Except while the frog was acclimating, baby betta decided to flare to look like a tough guy. It was all bark & no bite because once froggy was in there, baby was like, nevermind, let's be friends.) My baby is a bit bigger than yours, so maybe wait until he settles in & grows an inch or little more. (I included fins when I measured.) Frogs don't have a big bio load, so it shouldn't be a big deal. Also, nerite snails would be good. I had one & I don't think my betta even knew it was alive. Just a moving rock. Lol


ADF are okay with adult Bettas although, they are usually recommended for short tailed fish (because they may eat longer tails). If the fish is too small though the ADF may eat it. There is also the potential bully problem where the ADF or the Betta may bully the other to death.


----------



## DerangedUnicorn (Sep 5, 2013)

Yeah. I've been keeping close watch. We will see how it goes. I will move him if trouble arises. Thanks for the advice.


----------

